# A Tin For the Win!!!



## fish devil (Mar 14, 2015)

Eight boats fished our first event of the year. It was a cold, wet, windy type of morning. Only three teams had fish. We had a pretty good morning with a solid bag of largemouth. All four fish were caught on Rapala Husky Jerks. A slower retrieve with random jerks was the trick. Probably used the lure about 95% of the event. Lunker went 4.6(4lbs 10oz).


South Jersey Hawg Hunters
Date: 3/14/2015 Union Lake
Format: Five bass limit, 12 inch minimum.
Weather: Cold, breezy, steady rain. Water temps 42-46. Just after ice-out; still some ice on lake.

Results:

1. F.Lentz/Nemeth Team (Fred Lentz & Joe Nemeth)
Total Bass/Weight = 4 / 11.92 lbs Points = 22

2. Duckardt/O.Summers Team (Bill Duckardt)
Total Bass/Weight = 3 / 4.95 lbs Points = 10

3. Lloyd/Circone Team (Dave Lloyd & Mario Circone)
Total Bass/Weight = 1 / 2.10 lbs Points = 6

4. Franchetta/Stubbins Team (Al Franchetta & Jenn Stubbins)
Total Bass/Weight = Points = 1

4. Miller/Miller Team (Jim Miller & Mike Miller Jr)
Total Bass/Weight = 0 Points = 1

4. Oeser/Merlock Team (Chris Oeser & Ken Merlock)
Total Bass/Weight = 0 Points = 1

4. S.Summers/L.Summers Team (Sean Summers)
Total Bass/Weight = 0 Points = 1

4. Zellman/TBA Team (Zeke Zellman)
Total Bass/Weight = 0 Points = 1

Winning Lunker Weight - 4.64 lbs (Joe Nemeth)

Next Club Tournament: Saturday, March 21, Rainbow Lake, 7:00 AM to 1:00 PM. Five bass limit, 12” minimum length.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 14, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## fish devil (Mar 15, 2015)

We have 3 boats to fish out of during the season. A 16' Tracker, 19' Triton, and a 15' Sea Nymph with a 9.9hp which is what we used because of the 10 HP limit on the lake.


----------



## fish devil (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 20, 2015)

NICE - but dang I can tell it was COLD


----------

